# Breeding Phyllomedusa Bicolor Question



## bobo10

Hi.

Im currently attempting to breed the phyllomedusa bicolor. I have 10 - 7 males-3 large females. They are ready to be put into the greenhouse chamber, standing 7ft high, 4ft wide, 3ft deep.

I just want to know, is there any tips anyone can give me, on breeding this giant frog? My main concern is the females might not spawn, even though the males are being competitive as we speak.
Im well experienced with this species, just unsure about how to get the females conditioned to want to spawn.

Thanks.


----------



## azn567

You should contact Mike Novy about breeding info as he is one of the few people to have bred them.

If you do manage to breed them though put me on the waiting list for some babies....


----------



## bobo10

azn567 said:


> You should contact Mike Novy about breeding info as he is one of the few people to have bred them.
> 
> If you do manage to breed them though put me on the waiting list for some babies....


I tried contacting him, but i think hes a busy guy.
I shall certainly do that....

Thank you


----------



## bobo10

Pics of my Bicolor.







Enjoy


----------



## azn567

Any spawning?


----------



## bobo10

azn567 said:


> Any spawning?


No not as of yet. The picture with the two in amplexus, just happened out of no where. I walked in one night, and one of the males just decided to hop on her back, so thought id get a snap.

Thanks


----------



## spawn

What are you feeding them? What are the temps/humidity day/night and is there a basking spot? Any shots of the rain chamber?


----------



## bobo10

spawn said:


> What are you feeding them? What are the temps/humidity day/night and is there a basking spot? Any shots of the rain chamber?


Mainly brown and black crickets, they can be picky with anything other than crickets. Temps during day 85-90f/ night-77-79f, Humidity is kept at 40%.
I will up the humidity once i set the rain off. The frogs have been kept in a dry condition for 6 weeks now, and i fattened the females up alot.
The basking spot is mainly 90f.
No shots of rainchamber, but can put them up if needed?.

Thanks


----------



## bobo10

Might be useful for me to mention, that im from the UK, so i dont get the same climate as the states.
The rainchamber is currently indoors, where i can keep a good track of temps, humidity etc etc.....

thanks


----------



## bobo10

Any one ???


----------



## R1ch13

I am not much help myself, I have no experience with anything other than Dendrobatids but I had to comment to tell you how lucky you are!

They are stunning frogs, and I am terribly happy to see that you are located in the UK. That is some group you have!

One suggestion I would have would be to contact Andrew Gray the leader of Herpetology at Manchester Museum on [email protected]. He has a wealth of knowledge on most Amphibians but really knows his stuff on regards to Phyllomedusians and Hylids on a whole and could probably offer you some really sound advice.

All the best,
Richie


----------



## bobo10

R1ch13 said:


> I am not much help myself, I have no experience with anything other than Dendrobatids but I had to comment to tell you how lucky you are!
> 
> They are stunning frogs, and I am terribly happy to see that you are located in the UK. That is some group you have!
> 
> One suggestion I would have would be to contact Andrew Gray the leader of Herpetology at Manchester Museum on [email protected]. He has a wealth of knowledge on most Amphibians but really knows his stuff on regards to Phyllomedusians and Hylids on a whole and could probably offer you some really sound advice.
> 
> All the best,
> Richie


Yeah i managed to get some info from Andrew a while ago.
Glad you like the pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## spawn

Here's a link that gives information about in-situ breeding in Brasil: http://www.phyllomedusa.esalq.usp.br/articles/volume9/number1/916367.pdf. Fortunately for us it cites a date of observed amplexus in May, and if you look here you can see the temps are pretty consistent, with the low never dipping below 67 Fahrenheit and the high up to 91. I would experiment with dropping the temp to 75 or lower at night, and giving a nice sized pool of water beneath the leaves for which to lay. The most important figure out of the laying figure was two different oviposition sites were at 70 cm (27 inches) above the water.


----------



## bobo10

spawn said:


> Here's a link that gives information about in-situ breeding in Brasil: http://www.phyllomedusa.esalq.usp.br/articles/volume9/number1/916367.pdf. Fortunately for us it cites a date of observed amplexus in May, and if you look here you can see the temps are pretty consistent, with the low never dipping below 67 Fahrenheit and the high up to 91. I would experiment with dropping the temp to 75 or lower at night, and giving a nice sized pool of water beneath the leaves for which to lay. The most important figure out of the laying figure was two different oviposition sites were at 70 cm (27 inches) above the water.


Yes iv read this a few times actually. The greenhouse stands 7ft high, i have a pond in the bottom with a filter and pump, which will be used as rainfall. The plants go as high as 6ft, and the leaves are enormous!!.
I cant put the females with the males until i decide to let the rain off. Whenever i put the males in with the females they all fight for amplexus, and it stresses the females out alot. My plan will be to set the rain off this weekend, and keep it running 24 hours a day for 3-4 weeks. The females have become very fat, and have been eating alot more than usual since the males have been vocalizing. All the frogs seem very sensitive when put with the females, so i reckon everything should go as planned.

How long can it take for females to spawn once the rain is set going???

Thank you


----------



## earthtiger

azn567 said:


> You should contact Mike Novy about breeding info as he is one of the few people to have bred them.


Do you know, if he has bred them one time or more than one time? And I am also curious, if he has bred them with freshly wild caught speciments or with long term captive bred ones which he has cycled for breeding. Does anybody know?

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## FroggyKnight

earthtiger said:


> Do you know, if he has bred them one time or more than one time? And I am also curious, if he has bred them with freshly wild caught speciments or with long term captive bred ones which he has cycled for breeding. Does anybody know?
> 
> kind regards,
> Martin


I know one person who knows for certain, Mike Novy. I would check with him and see what he says. When he responds, let us know what he says by posting here. 

John


----------



## spawn

earthtiger said:


> Do you know, if he has bred them one time or more than one time? And I am also curious, if he has bred them with freshly wild caught speciments or with long term captive bred ones which he has cycled for breeding. Does anybody know?
> 
> kind regards,
> Martin


He's done it a number of times so I would have to think he's cycled long-term captives, if not bred an F2 generation by now. He usually doesn't pop onto the forums except to post ads but he's pretty active on facebook if you look him up.


----------

